# Classic Rod Restoration



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anybody know who around here can do restoration on some REALLY old surf rods?


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Wayne Fowlkes*

If he's got the time. He's real busy


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Where is he located out of?


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

Bishops in York County did a great job on one of my old heavers. It was originally built by Carl Overman in Coinjock,NC. Bishops rewrapped the guides and fully restored the epoxy finish on the chevron wraps. Its now hanging on a wall in my house.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wayne is in Virginia Beach, but as was already said, he's a busy fella. He's on this board under his name. Might shoot him a PM to see if he's interested.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im down in wilmington*

Shoot me a pm and let me know what you need. I might be able to help.


----------

